# Robowars!



## Moartel (11. Oktober 2001)

Heyho, alte Java-Coder.
Ich hab in der letzten c't so was von nem netten Teil gelesen mit dem man kleine Kampfroboter recht einfach in Java entwerfen kann. Ich hab das nicht weiter verfolgt, aber als mich heute jemand darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat und meinte das sei ganz gut hab ich mir das mal angesehen. Und ich finde es saugeil! URL:

http://robocode.alphaworks.ibm.com/install/Install.html

Habt ihr das schon mal ausprobiert? Ich fange jetzt an ein wenig damit rumzubasteln und werde mal schaun dass ich nen funktionsfähigen Robbie zusammenbringe der halbwegs überlebensfähig ist. Wer von euch bastelt auch damit rum? Ein paar kleine Roboterschlachten und ein gegenseitiger Erfahrungsaustausch sind sicher interessant und lusitg.

Es wäre natürlich kewl wenn wir so 5-8 Leute hätten die ihren selbstgebauten Roboter für ein kleines Free for all zur Verfügung stellen würden. Dann könnten wir den besten Kampfroboter von tutorials.de küren.


----------



## radio (12. Oktober 2001)

hejho,

hab den artikel auch gelesen und fand die idee ganz witzig.

ich lads mir mal runter und spiel ein bisschen mit rum...


----------



## Moartel (12. Oktober 2001)

Toll. Wir können ja mal ein paar Robbies austauschen.
Ich frische eben meine Mathe-Kenntnisse auf um die Position des Roboters zu berechnen dass mir der Depp ned immer an die Mauer rennt. Argh*


----------



## fishguts (7. November 2001)

bin grad zufällig über diesen thread gestolpert
hatte bisher noch nichts von "robocode" gehört, aber nachdem ich jetzt ein wenig rumprobiert hab gefällt's mir richtig gut 
hab zwar erst vor wenigen wochen angefangen java zu lernen, aber mal sehen, was für kampfmaschinen ich schon auf die beine stellen kann 
gibt's noch andere sites, auf denen man sich infos zum thema besorgen kann?


----------



## Moartel (7. November 2001)

Auf der Seite findest du Links zu Infos darüber. Auf den Seiten wirst du wohl wieder Links finden die zu Seiten führen auf denen es noch mehr Links gibt usw.
Ich habe mir die noch nicht angesehen da ich aus Zeitgründen nicht ganz dazugekommen bin.
Auf den Seiten findest du sicher Quellcode von Robotern. Die sind wohl das interessanteste.


----------



## PC-Junkie (19. November 2001)

Also ich hab mir das Programm mal runtergeladen. Is echt ganz lustig. Jetzt hab ich ma ne Aufgabe für Spezis: Versucht mal ob ihr ein 
ScanBulletEvent mit Funktion onScannedBullet hinbekommt...das wäre bestimmt ganz nützlich damit der Roboter auch ausweichen kann falls er eine Kugel uf sich zu kommen sieht.
Naja ich denke mal das ich nächste tage ein paar Kreationen hier veröffentlichen werde. Stay Tuned ;-]


----------



## phm (25. November 2001)

unter http://www.sodaplay.com/constructor/index.htm gibts ein geniales game wo man lebensformen basteln kann 


edit: ich seh grad, das robotteil arbeitet ja mit dem javaquellcode  das ding was ich gelinkt hab, hat zwar ein interface (laso nix mit javalerneffekt ) is allerdings trotzdem einen blick wert


----------

